# Where to rent a bike in Portland?



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

I've done a forum search and didn't find too much new info, so hat in hand...

I'm going to be in Portland August 9-15. Anybody know where I can rent a decent road (or maybe a 'cross) bike, preferably somewhere Downtown?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Try Waterfront Bicycles, across from Waterfront Park, and near the fire station.


----------



## JonCu (Apr 25, 2011)

What do you want to ride? I think the Bike Gallery rents out road bikes if the cruisers and commuters at Water Front aren't your pace. If not them try Sellwood...


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Hey JonCu, are you thinking of the rental place down near the Salmon Street fountain when you say hybrids and cruisers? Waterfront Bicycles (corner of SW Natio and Ash) also rent road and cross bikes, as well as trailers.


----------



## JonCu (Apr 25, 2011)

PomPilot said:


> Waterfront Bicycles (corner of SW Natio and Ash) also rent road and cross bikes, as well as trailers.


You are right! I have been to Waterfront, in fact a friend of mine who was in PDX rented a town bike from them and had a good experience. Go for that.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

If you've got time and can get out to The Gorge, where the good riding is, you can rent from either Discover Bikes or Mountain View Cycles. Let me know if you need route suggestions.


----------

